# Old Surf Warrior



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been keeping my eye out for an old metal body spinner to replace the plastic Quantum Blue Runner that I use on my 12' Okuma spin rod. I hate the flex in the plastic reel body on the Quantum. I scored an old Daiwa 4000c on the auction house and it arrived last night. Its ugly, but it spins free. I just finished a full teardown and cleanup. No corrosion. It was packed with old heavy grease. I cleared out the old and freshened it up. The bearings spun like tops when I got the gunk off of them. It needs some new drag washers but the old ones cleaned ok. I wouldn't put that drag up against a kingfish at the moment, but it will handle a slot red. Ill go looking for some carbon washers to upgrade asap. Once cleaned and relubed, it sings. New line will be installed this afternoon and we will hit the beach in the morning.

I wonder how many fish this reel has landed in its 30 years. Here's hoping for a few more.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Admin: This was supposed to post on the surf fishing forum. Is there any chance that it can be moved there or deleted? Thanks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I enjoyed the post where ever its at. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

glad you found one to tinker with.I too avoid plastic reels.I recently picked up a airex spinning reel it is a master reel saltwater edition w lever drag! Anxious to tear into it!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, that's a lot of goop in there! What did you re-grease with? How much did you put? I never know exactly how much and where to grease and where to oil on which reel! Seems like some places in the reel more is better and others places where a little is too much?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Since everything in there is metal, it is OK to go after it with WD40 or similar. I hit it with the solvent and then start pulling parts and wiping them off with paper towels. I put them back together with just enough Penn reel grease to keep them running smooth and a drop of reel oil on the bearings. I also put a drop of oil on all of the screw threads. That reel was essentially waterproof with all of that mechanic's grease in there. But, when it turned, that stuff would have been like pine sap. Nasty.

Didn't get to fish this weekend  Oil pressure guage on the truck pegged at maximum. I need to run it through the shop... No sense in buying a motor for a fishing trip. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

I Guarantee that reel has caught more fish than I have at this point in my life but nice find!... Looks like they decided to use Earwax for grease haha


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I just added a 7000C to the team this morning. Hopefully big brother is in as good a shape. Now, finding time to fish....


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

7000c in the house. New oil pressure sensor in the truck. It appears that my waterfowl are queing for a beach trip tomorrow.


----------

